# Pictures of our Hedgies with Hats



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Dad some photo shoots of our little Hedgie family with various hats. Thought I would share the love! 









Cholla with his Cowboy Hat
"I eaded all the mealworms, Pardner"









Pepper not happy about the cowboy hat :roll:









Sweet Little Frappy









Cutie Cocoa









One of my favorite pictures so far of Pepper. Love the tongue!









Cholla modeling the "Arkansas Hedgehog Rescue" hat I had made for my Dad.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Absolutely precious! I think my favortie would be the last,I love Cholla's face from under the hat


----------



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

awww i love the cowboy hat! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable!


----------

